# Phoenix Rising Knight Rider *S *B aka Stacey's buck ;)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I just had to show these shots I got of Stacey's bucky boy today!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow he is handsome!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! He is so purdy! Congrats Stacey!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice............  :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay me! LOL

So glad I reserved this boy back last summer~ hehe I know how to pick 'em  (well cant take all the credit I didnt know who Dorcas was going to be bred to and Knights kids are pretty )


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

He is very nice!! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

So handsome! And being an '80s kid I love the name!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had no idea it was a TV show name until after I picked it - didnt watch TV as a kid


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome lil' guy! I really like the length he's showing


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He is gorgeous!  Congrats Stacey!!! :leap:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

He is really fine looking!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am sooo happy with him! thanks for all the comments! Stacey sure got a looker!  hlala:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Stacey - The original tv show premiered in 1982 and ran through 1986. I was 11 when it premiered so there is no way you could have watched it as a kid! :slapfloor:


----------

